# Code 250 questions



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Group-

So I started my basic garden railroad, and it's only going to be a temporary layout since we're hoping to build on our acreage lot in a few years. Being a small temporary layout. I used USAT and Aristocraft code 332 sectional track. In HO scale I used code 83 because I really like trying to keep things prototypical (rivet counter, yeah to some degree, but also some give and take too). But when we move and I build a permanent layout, I'd like to go with code 250 to keep things looking more prototypical. 

Here's what I'm looking for;

- I like modern day class 1 railroading
- Will be using DCC 
- Have brass track now, but thinking nickle silver (like the shiny rail top)
- Looking for larger radius switches (like a # 6 or greater)
- Like to use flex track (good rail bender?)

What company have some of you used? Good customer service? Product regularly in stock? And so on. I figure with the cost of the track, now would be a good time to start buying track and saving it for in the future.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I am indoors. My power and control is with the RailBoss 4 and battery. I use SVRR aluminum code 250 rail and stainless steel #4 switches. I'm modeling narrow gauge and the #6 were too large. I have the RLD dual rail bender. I am quite satisfied.

Here are some previous threads regarding rail benders:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/27315-rail-bender-comparisons.html

http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/21763-rail-benders.html

http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/31826-rail-bender-what-s-important.html


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, I use AMS code 250 flex track, and I run DCC as well. I think it's a very good value. It comes with either Narrow or Standard gauge ties, for modern railroading you'll probably like the Standard ties. More cleaning will need to be done than nickle silver, but the savings may sway you back to brass. Bonus, you won't need a rail bender 
AMS also sells #6 switches, but I believe currently you can only get them with Narrow gauge ties. For code 250 switches with standard ties I like Sunset Valley.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Llagas Creek is another option.

One thing I noted in your question, the idea of buying track over time. Unless you're extremely fearful of prices going up, you're much better off investing the funds in the interim. In addition to foregone investment income, you lose the opportunity to be making a large order which might yield a better price, you lose the shipping economics of a large order, and you've added the unnecessary of something in your circumstance changes in the interim.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There are quite a few posts on this subject. A search should turn them up. Sunset Valley is another option. Aluminum,brass,nickel silver and stainless. Sunset Valley rail will also fit AMS tie strip, so lots of options.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I started a mere five years ago. I decided on Sunset Valley code 250 stainless steel, and have not regretted anything. I also went with their pneumatic switch control system. I calculated that it cost only a few bucks more than electrical switch machines and accessories and, again, no regrets. And I still prefer the looks of 250 with my A/C and USAT rolling stock.

I have a Train-Li rail bender which I keep in a small aluminum equipment case; the bender is worth every cent and deserves a good carrying case.

SV has added #4 turnouts to their excellent 6s & 8s so now I'm considering replacing the Aristo-Craft "wide radius" switches installed in my train yard for one big reason: after two years of use, half of them have needed throwbar repairs, because they're not sturdy enough for the spring action of the pneumatics when it's turned OFF! SV's have been pretty much trouble-free.

I'm liking DCC a lot. Went with NCE - no regrets.

Read everything you can and you'll buy what's right for you.

JackM


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Your advice as been helpful. I know buying in a large bulk will be best, but I want to do my research now and start saving $$$ so I can make that large bulk purchase when time comes.


----------

